# Vzw galaxy nexus signal fix



## ebsk8er (Sep 24, 2012)

Does anyone know about the signal fix that Samsung came out with that was suppose to be released to samsung .10 devices it is suppose to hold 4g btr it was suppose to be released b4 the jellybean update

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes, you can get the signal fix here:

www.motorola.com


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> Yes, you can get the signal fix here:
> 
> www.motorola.com


Do I have to come back here to unlock my bootloader then?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm very confused here...


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm very confused here...


I think he's referring to the rumored fix that supposedly corrects signal issues. I think I saw something about it on XDA. Other than it possibly existing (I'm skeptical at best) that's all I've seen. Motorola guy was clearly trolling, poorly.


----------



## ebsk8er (Sep 24, 2012)

Its not a rumor because best buy is selling all there galaxy nexus with the fix, but its suppose to be pushed out to all .10 hardware devices, but I have not seen anything on it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

ebsk8er said:


> Its not a rumor because best buy is selling all there galaxy nexus with the fix, but its suppose to be pushed out to all .10 hardware devices, but I have not seen anything on it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Link?


----------



## ebsk8er (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's one link 
http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/09/17/verizon-galaxy-nexus-update-to-fix-signal-issues/
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

ebsk8er said:


> Here's one link
> http://www.gottabemo...-signal-issues/
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I don't think that link is proof, its just speculation just like the original post it points to on droid life. Any fixes to the radio are going to be different for everyone and have different results.


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

My gnex signal is fine. I get 4g lte pretty much everywhere in my area

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ebsk8er said:


> Here's one link
> http://www.gottabemo...-signal-issues/
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I trust a random blog for information like I would trust North Korea not to have nuclear weapons.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

yarly said:


> I trust a random blog for information like I would trust North Korea not to have nuclear weapons.


Well.. "yarly".. according to www.wedonthavenukesinnorthkorea.com they say they don't. Seems legit to me. xD


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> Well.. "yarly".. according to www.wedonthavenukesinnorthkorea.com they say they don't. Seems legit to me. xD


Although I found the humor there...why did you put his name in quotes? lol that really is his username.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Just for a tiny bit more of lawlz for myself.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Since we're on the subject of useful stuff


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

This thread is all based on speculation and misinformation. There is nothing wrong with the signal. The only "fix" that was released changed the unit/method it measured its signal/noise. I don't mean to be that guy (I know, I am), but I think it would be in everyone's best interest to close this thread. Yes, certain people might have issues with their device and connectivity, but these incidents are isolated.


----------



## cheeseisgood (Jun 8, 2012)

OP,

If you're talking about the signal drops due to the poor hanfoffs, I was having this issue on my phone and the leaked radios fixed it just fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

